# Java-Klasse für Spielfeld?



## Toast (23. Jun 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

folgende Problemstellung:

Ich möchte eine Simulation ähnlich dem bekannten Game of Life (http://www.bitstorm.org/gameoflife/ ) programmieren.

Ich benötige dazu ein 2dimensionales Spielfeld, auf dem graphische Objekte dargestellt werden können und das sich idealerweise zoomen lässt (und auch eine repaint()-Methode hat, wenn sich die Positionen der Objekte ändern)

Weiß jemand, ob es dafür eine vorgefertigte Klasse gibt? Oder komme ich nicht darum herum, das selbst zu programmieren?


----------



## Campino (23. Jun 2008)

Ich fürchte, da wirst du nicht drumherum kommen. Du kannst dir maximal mal Tile2D- Gameengines angucken, die erleichtern das etwas, da sie das repaint regeln, es wird also 100% "flackerfrei".


----------



## Toast (3. Jul 2008)

Danke für die AW;

Fürs Protokoll: habe für meine Zwecke (Agent Based Modelling) etwas passendes gefunden, das sehr viel Progarammieraufwand spart: http://ascape.sourceforge.net


----------

